# Awning 'auto Dump' Feature No Working?!?!?



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

When we took delivery of our rig, the tech that went through 'everything' with us told us the electric awning would automatically dump any accumulated rain water via the spring loaded arms.

Well...while working in the TT today, doing some mods (see other post) it came up a big rain. I thought about rolling up the awning but was curious to see this 'auto dump' work.

Hmmm...after it began to sag (an understatement) I quickly ran to the garage, got a ladder and pushed the accumulated water off and rolled it up. From the way it looked to me, the water was accumulating and pushing the spring loaded arms in the wrong direction to allow them to 'break' (in a good way) and release the water. They actually looked like the were ready to break (in a bad way) and collapse.

Did I jump the gun, would it really have dumped the water automatically?

Thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

They make a adjustable arm for one side that replaces one of the struts. You need to call your dealer they can get it free and maybe install too. Believe me that awning will auto dump only once and you will be replacing it.
If you dont want to go to dealer you can call the awning manufacturer and they will send you the part at no cost. 
Joe


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

jozway said:


> They make a adjustable arm for one side that replaces one of the struts. You need to call your dealer they can get it free and maybe install too. Believe me that awning will auto dump only once and you will be replacing it.
> If you dont want to go to dealer you can call the awning manufacturer and they will send you the part at no cost.
> Joe


Thanks...kinda what I thought ... I will give them a call.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...lectric+awnings
This should help too.








Joe


----------

